# Digging his cage



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Our guy has been waking us up in the middle of the night digging the plastic of his cage. (He sleeps under his fleece) Any idea what this means, if its safe for his little nails/toes, and how we can curb it? It is VERY loud.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Some do it, some don't, at least from what I've observed. My Hester does it a lot, versus her brother Loki who does it rarely. They both sleep in Steralite shoe box houses, so they have a plastic floor to scratch at (unlike an igloo which has no floor).

Unless he is doing it for hours on end, I don't see any harm to his feet or nails, if anything it'll help keep his nails somewhat shorter.

As for the noise, I'm not sure. Hester when she was sleeping under liner (until I built her Steralite House) would do it in the middle of the night. My reaction was to reach over, rap the side of the cage and say "HEY" and she would usually stop (the cage is literally a foot or so from my head).


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> My reaction was to reach over, rap the side of the cage and say "HEY" and she would usually stop (the cage is literally a foot or so from my head).


I guess that's the hedgie equivalent to banging the ceiling with a broom. :lol:

Sorry QuinntonsMom, I wish I had some advise for you, but both my guys stay above the liner. And they're in another room, so I wouldn't hear it anyway.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

My first hedgie did this. I ended up putting heavy things in all the corners (wheel, rocks, etc) so she couldn't get under the liner.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

VELCRO...seriously :mrgreen:


----------

